# Brauch mal Hilfe bei nem formular



## Psyclic (11. Juni 2001)

also kann mir mal einer sagen wie ich bei nem formular per javascript en eingabe erzwingen kann ? das formular postet die daten an ein php script und da is keine funktion eingebaut für "required" felder und selber schreiben... naja wär auch ne möglichkeit is glaub ich aber umständlicher als mit java script oder ?
Ach ja nochwas es ist wichtig das die daten nicht submitted werden !

Zusammenfassung: 
also falls jemand vergisst ein required feld auszufüllen soll ne meldung aufpoppen "bitte alle felder ausfüllen" oder so und die daten sollen solange nicht "Submitted" werden wie die felder nicht ausgefüllt sind !

Thx im vorraus


----------



## Deemax (11. Juni 2001)

Das ist die einfachste Art, du überprüfst die Eingaben per Javascript auf Vollständigkeit! 

Der Javascriptbereich:

function chkForm () 
.....
{
if(document.formname.firstname.value == "") 
{
alert("Bitte Ihren Vornamen eingeben!"); 
document.formname.firstname.focus(); 
return false; 
.....


Im HTML:
... onSubmit="return chkForm()" ...


----------



## SyCHo (14. Juni 2001)

*Form Validation*

Hallo Psyclic, die Lösung von Deemax eignet sich sehr gut für einfache Formulare, in welchen nur "Strings" überprüft werden. Solltes du allerdings Optionsfelder, Selects oder andere Eingabeformen überprüfen wollen, musst du etwas tiefer in die Trickkiste greifen.

Für jegliche Überprüfung innerhalb von Formularen, zieh dir doch mal folgende Page rein:

http://developer.netscape.com/docs/examples/javascript/regexp/overview.html 

Ich hoffe, du kannst damit was anfangen. Mit dieser externen JavaScript-Datei kannst du jegliche Eingabe innerhalb eines Formulars überprüfen und noch viel, viel mehr...

Auf bald, SyCHo :|


----------



## Psyclic (14. Juni 2001)

*danke*

jo vielen dank das hat mir weitergeholfen aber ich denke das ich die von deemax beschriebene funktion nutze denn warum soll ich mir soviel durchlesen fürn simples alert fenster... da steht halt viel mehr drin als ich brauche.... für andere zwecke sicher sinnvoll aber im moment brauch ichs noch nicht außerdem ist es auch viel komplizierter


----------

